# Nashua, NH: What to do?



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife has a one day conference in Nashua coming up soon. Anything I can do while she attends the conference? Any good places to eat dinner after the conference ends? A little Googling indicates there's a mall near by...and their downtown seems like it's similar to Keene?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2011)

Hang out with Bob R.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 7, 2011)

Ther is a good brew pub downtown with great food. I forget the name though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2011)

Surf is regarded by many as the best seafood restaurant North of Boston.

http://www.surfseafood.com/nashua/food

Same chef owns the place across the street, which is also supposed to be pretty good.

http://mtslocal.com/


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Hang out with Bob R.


+1

Went to this restaurant once for an anniversary dinner...was very good.

http://www.michaeltimothys.com

I also like going to this place for Tex Mex (yes I know it's a chain):

http://www.margs.com/locations/nashua

There was another place in downtown that we went to which was OK but not worth the price.  Don't remember the name though.

Most of the other times we hit other chain restaurants near Pheasant Lane Mall or up off Exits 5 or 7.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2011)

pedlars daughter is in down town music most nights. Probably the place puck it mentioned.
  The bud plant in merrimack does tours.  10 min away.   
if you want a nice bike ride or walk Mine falls park is great.  Probably easy to get from no matter where you are.  send me a pm. 


Tell me what you like to eat. I can help you with a place to eat.

Town is fun, just mall hell in the south end.  Not bad mid week.


----------



## roark (Jun 7, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Ther is a good brew pub downtown with great food. I forget the name though.


Martha's Exchange


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 7, 2011)

The brew pub might be Martha's Exchange.  I've been 5 or 6 times and it's always been mediocre.  (Unless you mean the Nashua Garden, which is great for a burger and a beer.)

Michael Timothy's is now MT's Local, but it's still fabulous, as is Surf.  His steakhouse in Merrimack, Buckley's is also wonderful.

The Peddler's Daughter has some awesome bands.  If you happen to be around when Take 4 is playing, it's well worth a visit!

The downtown is very nice. If you wanted to hang out and walk around downtown, the library is right there. Bob mentioned Mines Falls which is very nice, and there's a lovely park (Greeley Park) just a short drive from downtown.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2011)

I am not a martha exchange goer To each their own.  Where is the conference?  

If you like the outside, mine falls is the place to go.  You could essily spend 1/2 a day fishing boating, walking what every you want.  If you want  you really could spend a full day taking the trails and not do them all. I go at least twice a week all summer long.  Michael Timothy is a great place.   You can access Mine falls park from down town with a little help.      Dogs are allowed there too on a leash.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet! AZ delivers! Thanks everyeone! I'm not sure where the conference is; I need to get that detail from the Mrs. 

We're open to pretty much anything for food. We've been on a trying different places kick...and some different foods.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2011)

Boston is about 45 minutes


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2011)

We also have a minor league baseball team. Independant league. The silver nights

http://www.nashuasilverknights.com/view/nashuaknights/silver-knights-headlines/about-us-31


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 7, 2011)

From the May/June issue of the Nashua Chamber of Commerce's newsletter; awards from the Hippo Press (http://www.hippopress.com/) in regard to drinking, dining and dancing establishments. - I'm sure most of these establishments have websites; many have been named in this thread.  : )

*Stella Blu:* Best of Nashua bar menu;
*Martha’s Exchange Restaurant & Brewing Co.:*Best of Nashua Beer Selection; 
*Buckley’s GreatSteaks*: Best of Nashua steakhouse, Best of Nashua
fine dining restaurant, and Best of Nashua burgers;
*Peddler’s Daughter*: Best of Nashua French fries;
*Villa Banca*: Best of Nashua Italian restaurant and
Best of Nashua menu item with their butternut squash ravioli; 
*Shorty’s Mexican Roadhouse*: Best of Nashua kid-friendly restaurant and 
Best of Nashua ribs; 
*MT’s Local Kitchen and Wine Bar*: Best of
Nashua menu of small plates and Best of Nashua wine list; 
*Surf:* Best of Nashua restaurant overall;
*Martha’s Exchange Restaurant & Brewing Co*.: Best of Nashua pickup place; 
*Peddler’s Daughter*: Best of Nashua bar for live music and Best of Nashua pub; 
*The Amber Room*: Best of Nashua dance club; 
*Pheasant Lane Mall*: Best of Nashua place to people-watch; 
*Boston Billiard Club*: Best of Nashua place to play pool


----------



## Glenn (Jun 8, 2011)

Excellent! This is great! I should be able to find something to do...and we'll be able to grab bit to eat later.


----------



## billski (Jun 8, 2011)

Forget eating.  How about a little drinking?
Bud's brewery is right up the road in Merrimack.
You can see the Clydesdale afterwards. If you can avoid getting stepped on after drinking..

If you're here next weekend, hit the ribfest at the brewery.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 10, 2011)

Look for skis and gear at Zimmerman's Mountain Sports in front of the Pheasant Lane Mall.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Look for skis and gear at Zimmerman's Mountain Sports in front of the Pheasant Lane Mall.


Are they still open this time of the year?  Last time I looked (this past weekend) it didn't look like it...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Are they still open this time of the year?  Last time I looked (this past weekend) it didn't look like it...


http://nashuarepro.com/zim/store/hours/


Quote from my son who was in there this week, "You would think they were closed if you drove by.  There's usually two guys in there.  They sold a snowboard the day I was there."


----------



## bigbog (Jun 11, 2011)

..Maybe with a little more time for the both of you(sometime),
--> Portsmouth --> Maine(Wells Beach) or up ~20mi+ to the Old Orchard or Higgins Beach areas(Pine Point Rd..off from rte#1 just inside Saco(northern) town line<1/2mi south of Saco Marsh> = Ken's Place or others out on the "point" for the fresh seafood-thing)...Size was downsized a little last year...this year??? but usually terrific.  Less congested areas in comparison to Mass...  Nicer water/beaches.  Wells Beach has stretches where you can essentially be alone..if desired.  Higgins Beach(up between Saco and So.Portland) = crystal clear water...nice surf.  Dynamic tides, need to be checked for incoming ...  *Then again...you never know about temps up here.....;-)(even temps wayy down there).

Thanks for all the info guys/Marie...within the area...always a new skiboot, ski, or shell to be looked at over thataway...

$.01


----------



## Glenn (Jun 12, 2011)

Conference was on Thursday...it was hot there! But probably not as bad as CT. We drove over from VT...took us about 2 hours. I didn't realize how many stores there were on 101. I almost crapped myself when I saw there was a Harbor Freight. :lol:  I ended up going there after I dropped my wife off and found a D&D and a newspaper. I hit Lowe's as well. We ate lunch at Panera near Target. After lunch, I went to that building 19.508 and 1/8ths...Then took a ride to the downtown area. I ended up being a bit short on time, so I wasn't able to walk around. I did spot a few of the places mentioned here. 

We did the Bud tour. That was awesome! Well, aside from the rowdy tolders; can't figure out who in that group thought: "Let's bring the kids to a brewery!". Anyways, we saw the Clydesdales...amazing animals. Then did the tour and had some samples. The operation there is huge...and it's the smallest one they operate. I can't imagine how big the other breweries are. 

All in all...a good day!


----------



## nashuaskibum (Jun 13, 2011)

Yea I was pretty pumped when they opened that HFT on 101a, fantastic store. Glad you at least found something to do in the area. Just out of curiosity do you still get 2 free samples at the end of the A-B tour? I wouldn't be surprised if they cut them out as Inbev has tried to cut spending like none other.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2011)

It was great being there in the AM, midweek. I had the store to myself. The only thing I was bummed about: I was there one day before the sidewalk sale started. Oh well. 

Yep! Two free samples at the end. And they give you a small sample at the begining. The samples at the end were regular sized beers; rather generous.


----------

